# Done for the season!!



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

It was a pleasure owning my first Honda snowblower this past winter. What a great machine!! Absolutely no regrets on spending $1700 for a new leftover HS928. Thanks to many of you, I avoided several pitfalls, and for that I am very appreciative!! Time to focus on prepping my Z06 for the summer (and my lawnmower) Until next winter, signing off!! :icon-cheers:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> It was a pleasure owning my first Honda snowblower this past winter. What a great machine!! Absolutely no regrets on spending $1700 for a new leftover HS928. Thanks to many of you, I avoided several pitfalls, and for that I am very appreciative!! Time to focus on prepping my Z06 for the summer (and my lawnmower) Until next winter, signing off!! :icon-cheers:


we got 3-5 inches last night and have a foot on the way next week. I almost put mine away.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

Yuck, I'm sorry to hear that.. Nothing but rain in the forecast for the next 2 weeks here in NY!!


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Weather being nice here I prepped and detailed my summer weekend car, only to see on the forecast that we have 8 to 10 inches coming this weekend, followed by a lot of rain on monday. If I don't take the blower out, we'll have to deal with a lot of slush in the driveway monday morning.

It'll be like the first pass of the winter : my blower will grab a lot of gravel. That won't be fun.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Bon jour Broo,


How did you prep your 928 after you bought it?


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> It was a pleasure owning my first Honda snowblower this past winter. What a great machine!! Absolutely no regrets on spending $1700 for a new leftover HS928. Thanks to many of you, I avoided several pitfalls, and for that I am very appreciative!! Time to focus on prepping my Z06 for the summer (and my lawnmower) Until next winter, signing off!! :icon-cheers:


oh man,you had to say Z06,wish i still had my 63 tanker, not my 70 ls6 chevelle, not that i'm complaining, just the vette would be worth at least 100 times more than the ls6 now, 

snow blowers is away here also. lots of rain coming this way, chevelle is out of storage and running, boat here from it's winter home in florida,strippers are starting to run,signs of blue fish around, spring time, warm weather FUN!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

old ope mechanic said:


> oh man,you had to say Z06,wish i still had my 63 tanker, not my 70 ls6 chevelle, not that i'm complaining, just the vette would be worth at least 100 times more than the ls6 now,
> 
> snow blowers is away here also. lots of rain coming this way, chevelle is out of storage and running, boat here from it's winter home in florida,strippers are starting to run,signs of blue fish around, spring time, warm weather FUN!


you have a pic of that chevelle? we should have a thread here to show off our toys? I don't have any at the moment other than my blowers.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Mines been away for a couple weeks, summer tires going on in the morning. Any excuse to play in the garage.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> you have a pic of that chevelle? we should have a thread here to show off our toys? I don't have any at the moment other than my blowers.


have to look for them,scan into the puter ,old school here,i'm still using a 35mm nikon slr camera someday i'll break down and get a digital SLR that can use any of my 15 nikon lenses


----------



## Lake Effect (Jun 13, 2017)

old ope mechanic said:


> oh man,you had to say Z06,wish i still had my 63 tanker, not my 70 ls6 chevelle, not that i'm complaining, just the vette would be worth at least 100 times more than the ls6 now,
> 
> snow blowers is away here also. lots of rain coming this way, chevelle is out of storage and running, boat here from it's winter home in florida,strippers are starting to run,signs of blue fish around, spring time, warm weather FUN!


Any pictures of the strippers, especially running?:wavetowel2:


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm glad you guys have a chance to drive your old cars around during the warmer months. I think of those times many years ago when many of us had to drive them more often than we really wanted to. As daily drivers they left a lot to be desired. But as toys, and transportation you don't really need, they are kind of cool!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Lake Effect said:


> Any pictures of the strippers, especially running?:wavetowel2:


Sorry-just had to post.


----------



## Lake Effect (Jun 13, 2017)

Grunt said:


> Sorry-just had to post.


Nice running striper, now for the strippers!:grin:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Since it just snowed as hard as it did two days ago I don't even want to say anything about putting anything away for the season for fear of angering the weather Gods. 
I feel like that groundhog is constantly seeing his shadow and forcing us into more and more winter !!

.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

My Craftsman Drift breaker restoration is all apart waiting for nice weather to strip and paint it. The roads in western CT are still salty and bad so my 1990 ZR1 LT5 Lotus engine Corvette will not be going out for spin for a while. I just keep going to the garage to stare at it.

I also built a two stroke triple Street Fighter. 1972 Suzuki GT550 with a GSXR1000 front end and a 1995 Suzuki Bandit rear.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Just finished rebuilding my 2004 BMW325xi Touring after 4 years of barn rest. Only 254,000 miles on it; ready for the next quarter-million... 

Next project: my 1990 Honda Transalp, likewise barn-bound for several years. 

Then, back to work on the 1922 Model T pickup; need to rebuild the seat area - gotta love a vehicle that requires as much woodworking as mechanical work.

Going to take the HSS1332 in for the transmission speed service soon (waiting for the final snow[shoe] to drop)!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

Hey guys, sorry I missed these posts.. Yes sir, I have a Velocity Yellow 2008 Z06 with 7000 original miles. She's still like brand new after all these years. What a super fun car to drive.. So you had a big tank 63 eh? No kidding, not to many of those around. That LS6 Chevelle was no slouch either.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

old ope mechanic said:


> have to look for them,scan into the puter ,old school here,i'm still using a 35mm nikon slr camera someday i'll break down and get a digital SLR that can use any of my 15 nikon lenses



I had a beast of a Chevelle back in the early 90's. 540ci Dart making 1000hp in a tubbed & caged 1970 Chevelle converted to an SS thanks to Roger Ausley!! Ran a best 9.09 ET @ 151mph. Man I miss that car!! Wish I had more pictures, but it was the early 90's..


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

tinter said:


> Any excuse to play in the garage.


And to get away from the mrs.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Since it just snowed as hard as it did two days ago I don't even want to say anything about putting anything away for the season for fear of angering the weather Gods.
> I feel like that groundhog is constantly seeing his shadow and forcing us into more and more winter !!
> 
> .


i went over a friends house because his 928 was blowing black smoke. the throttle cable was hanging up the choke arm so it was running on half choke.

well anyway , he is about 500-600 feet higher than us , about 6500 feet elevation and he was still trying to clear his huge back deck of about 3 feet of snow!!!( almost MAY )

i could not believe how much he had left. all shade , no sun , and he said this snow sticks around for a long time. he just wanted his back deck back so they could bbq and hang out.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

I may have an emaculate hs55 for sale.


----------

